# Thanks Forum!



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I would just like to say how very grateful I am for all the help we have had on this forum in getting to grips with our move to Portugal. Countless times people have given up their time and knowledge to give us a hand along the way and their support has been absolutely invaluable. I don't know what we would have done without you sometimes folks! Thanks for your time, seriously!


----------

